# How crazy am I?



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

How crazy do i have to be when I get exited about reading lotr’s appendices???!!!


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 15, 2019)

That is not crazy. Getting exited about reading the appendices and the rest of the writings of Tolkien about Middle-earth is about par for the course on here


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 15, 2019)

Or, if it is crazy, you have plenty of company here!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 15, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> How crazy do i have to be when I get exited about reading lotr’s appendices???!!!


I think a nerd alert is in order - but I see that as only positive! 😄 Some (book) critics have sniffed at this appendices stuff very pompously, but when I look at what has happened to DVDs since the LoTR EEs have hit the market - and for the TH series I almost consider the EE appendices to be the better part that made them worth buying - JRRT continues to roll over the pompous asses like a huge steamroller decades after his death. They just seem incapable of realizing that they are ants yipping at a passing elephant (or oliphaunt, or brontosaurus, or whatever …)


----------



## BountyHunter (Oct 31, 2019)

Excited. 

Sorry, lol.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 31, 2019)

Enjoy the appendices.


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 2, 2019)

The lines of kings are confusing.....
But still! It’s lotr!


----------



## Alcuin (Nov 2, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> The lines of kings are confusing.....


Click this link, which shows which kings were contemporaneous in Arnor and Gondor, and how long they lived.


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 3, 2019)

Good link 🙂


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 3, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> The lines of kings are confusing.....
> But still! It’s lotr!


What always leads to smoke starting to pour out of my ears is Appendix C with the four Hobbit family trees. 
When Pippin's son Faramir I married Sam's daughter Goldilocks (sixth child and third daughter, whose directly older brother was named Pippin), everyone was related to everyone else (a kind of Queen Victoria effect as seen in actual history of the late 19th and early 20th century European "royalty", probably continuing to this day).


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 3, 2019)

Hobbits like family trees. Would you like a bigger hobbit family tree?
Click here if yes!


----------



## Halasían (Nov 3, 2019)

ArwenStar said:


> How crazy do i have to be when I get exited about reading lotr’s appendices???!!!



That was me the first time I read through the trilogy. I checked out Return of the King hardback repeatedly from the library to learn the Tengwar. And the rich information of the Line of Kings and the story of Aragorn and Arwen.... yeah, couldn't get enough. Of course, there ws no internet or HoME or Unfinished Tales, or even the Silmarillion back then. The Lord of the Rings appendices was all we had for added lore.

I remember when the Silmarillion was released, the manager of Waldens Books at the local mall opened at Midnight the day it went on sale and there were about a dozen of us Middle Earth geeks there in line to get a copy. It was the first "new" information on Middle Earth to come our way.


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 4, 2019)

Halasían said:


> I checked out Return of the King hardback repeatedly from the library to learn the Tengwar.


How can you learn the Tengwar? All the non definitive stuff is impossible and the explanation lost me from the start    Though it’s cool.🙂


Halasían said:


> the story of Aragorn and Arwen


Now it’s even got a whole book to itself. I wish it was longer.


----------



## Imrahil (Nov 13, 2019)

I love the Apendixes, they are one of my favorite parts of those books! When I first read them about 4 years ago, I didn't own any of the other books(Silmarillion, HoMe, etc.) so I would go outside and pretend I was one of the kings of old, my favorite being Eorl, Boromir(Steward), Ondoher and the unnamed prince of Cardolan. Then I created little wars for them and stuff, actually creating a line for the Princes of Dol Amroth after I read unfinished tales, 3 years ago.


----------



## ArwenStar (Nov 21, 2019)

Speaking of crazy and first JRRT book, is it crazy the first JRRT book I owned was Beren and Lúthien?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 21, 2019)

Perhaps unusual, but perhaps not really unusual for someone your age. Did all of your JRRT reading with books from the family, or the library?
I can only dimly remember which books (four Time-Life books were among them, which I still have) I had in or just past the mid-1960s. Enid Blyton, I'm sure. Don't have those anymore, though.
The first book I ever *bought* for *myself* must have been quite a bit later, though. Everything up to then had been presents.


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 12, 2019)

The people of Middle Earth is on my shelf and as a Tolkien nerd, I must admit, I am damn excited. Need to finish my reathrough of LOTR once more though. Have not even got to Rivendell yet.


----------

